# New Fire TV update



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

OS is now 5.2.4.1. It came out today (apparently) and the Home screen is a bit different.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201497590

Take a look if you get a chance.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Insteresting. Installing it right now, might take a while.  

eta: Got the update, but I am not seeing the Recommended by Your Apps row as it says I should have. Went all the way down, not there. All the rows shown are the way they were before. Hmm. 

At least I have the data monitoring. I turned it on and it already shows last month and current usage month, so it back tracks. I checked amazon vidwo and it shows 170GB for last month  

I thought that was bad, then I checked my TennisTV app and I watched 383GB of tennis last month    
It sorts them in order of most used. What this is useful for is for those that pay for more than one service and then you can see what you actually use it each month, based on data. And maybe decide some aren't worth it if you always use the same service. This I really like. 
But holy moly some of these numbers. Glad so far Uverse doesn't have a cap on usage. We are not big users, so not sure how I would do with a cap. Does anyone have caps anymore?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oooh...  will have to check it out!  Thanks.

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I got the update a few days ago. The home screen is nice, hubby hates it, he doesn't like change lol.

Atunah, yeah we have a cap of 250gb with Suddenlink. Some months we don't stream much, but some we do and come close to going over.  I always hate it when I get the warning email and spend the rest of the month afraid to stream anything. What bugs me the most is for years we had no limit at all, they just started doing it 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wouldn't even make it through a month just watching tennis with 250GB.  
Its because the streams get bigger and better so use much more data. Tennis is just now at the point where I can watch it on the TV streaming. 

I still don't have the recommended stuff in your apps on my home page anywhere. I have HBO and Netflix listed separately as recs, but that is not what they said it would be. It said there would be a row from all apps that participate and are installed and you can click to see what app it is from. I don't have that. 

My home screen doesn't really look different than before, besides maybe some rearranged rows. Unless I am missing something.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't played with it much yet.  My brother said he didn't much like it on the Fire TV stick I gave him.

Betsy


----------

